# HK VP9 SK



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Looking at picking this up. Is it a solid shooter or should I be considering something else around the same size and price point?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Zahnarzt said:


> View attachment 19784
> 
> 
> Looking at picking this up. Is it a solid shooter or should I be considering something else around the same size and price point?


HK makes the best polymer framed pistols on the market. They were the first company to come out with a polymer framed pistol the VP70 in 1970. HK is a world renowned military and law enforcement firearms manufacturer. Their products are used by military, law enforcement and special operations units throughout the world. The VP9 SK accepts all of the higher capacity magazines of the VP9. The ergonomics of their VP series of pistols are second to none. My only complaint is that they don't offer a VP45 series.

Of the polymer framed pistols, I own Glock's, Sig's, Walther's and Springfield's. All good guns, but if I could only keep one brand it would be HK. The only thing I did to mine was swap out the triggers for aluminum one's and added push button slide plates. Not that I had to. The push button slide plates (last picture) make removing the striker assembly a one hand operation for routine maintenance. It's important to keep that assembly and it's channel clean and free from oil on a striker fired pistol.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Dang, that’s a nice collection. I appreciate the info.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Zahnarzt said:


> Dang, that’s a nice collection. I appreciate the info.


Thank you and you're always welcome!

I think that you'll be very pleased with the VP9 SK.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)




----------

